# مسح جميع الفيروسات التى لم تكتشفها الأنتى فيورسات



## PETER_OSCAR (4 فبراير 2009)

مسح جميع الفيروسات التى لم تكتشفها الأنتى فيورسات    



النهارده جايبلكم أداه أكثر من رائعه لكشف جميع الفيروسات الموجوده فى جهازك أكتشفت عندى 20 فيروس لم أكن أتوقعهم منهم الأتورن غريب مع أنى لم أملك أوتو رن ولا يظهر ما يدل عليه وفيروس FUN.XSL وغيرها من فيروسات الريجسترى 
وهذه المره موجود فيها قاعده بيانات رائعه 
http://rapidshare.com/files/140874961/geeks.rar


----------



## kalimooo (5 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااا بيتر


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 فبراير 2009)

راااااااااااائع 

ميرررررررسى يا بيتر 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا بيتر علي تعبك
ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 فبراير 2009)

​


----------



## man4truth (9 فبراير 2009)

*يا ريت يا جماعه اللى نزل البرامج وجرب يدينا فكره  عن تجربته علشان نستفيد وشكراً*​


----------



## jehan (14 فبراير 2009)

راااااااااااائع 

ميرررررررسى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا بيتر


وجاري التحميل​*


----------



## anwaryak2002 (16 فبراير 2009)

شك راعلي تعبك


----------

